# Big crappie



## chaunc

Fishing Shenango lake last Friday and caught a fish of a lifetime. A 3.28 lb black crappie. Got it while hang gliding a crappie magnet jig in eleven foot water near brush.


----------



## Specwar

Beautiful fish. Congrats!!


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

What a horse! Great catch! Congratulations!


----------



## crappie4me

that's incredible...wtg chaunc.


----------



## talltim

Congrats, on a great fish.


----------



## Mattiba

That’s a great crappie! Nice job.


----------



## flyphisherman

Wowzer.....That is a beast!


----------



## Drop-tine76

Slab!


----------



## firemanmike2127

Congratulations on the great catch !! Makes me want to put off some morning chores & hit some cooling fall water with my favorite jig. Mike


----------



## Mooner

Great fish, Ken! Congratulations!!


----------



## Kenlow1

Chauncey, did you get a measurement on the length? Nice fish for sure! Is that your “personal best”?


----------



## luredaddy

WOW !!! Good Job !!


----------



## Timjim

beautiful fish,how long was it?


----------



## BNiemo

That, Good Sir, is a fish of legendary status! Awesome job!


----------



## matticito

Jeezus! Great catch!!


----------



## Upland

awesome good job sir I only dream of Crappie that big


----------



## Harry1959

Wow!


----------



## Misdirection

That's an impressive fish! Congrats!

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Anglerlarry

What a beast of a crappie! Congratulations!


----------



## One guy and a boat

Great catch Chaunc. 

Kip


----------



## Bassthumb

Monster!!


----------



## Snyd

Awesome Fish - Congrats!


----------



## kycreek

Congratulations on the fish of a lifetime. Wow...


----------



## chaunc

It was 18” long. Here’s a pic on my golden ruler. Measured it again when I got home.


----------



## ohiotuber

chaunc said:


> Fishing Shenango lake last Friday and caught a fish of a lifetime. A 3.28 lb black crappie. Got it while hang gliding a crappie magnet jig in eleven foot water near brush.
> View attachment 496186
> View attachment 496186
> 
> View attachment 496188
> 
> View attachment 496187





chaunc said:


> Fishing Shenango lake last Friday and caught a fish of a lifetime. A 3.28 lb black crappie. Got it while hang gliding a crappie magnet jig in eleven foot water near brush.
> View attachment 496186
> View attachment 496186
> 
> View attachment 496188
> 
> View attachment 496187


That is one helluva crappie! Are you planning on either mounting it or having a reproduction done? At least do a framed picture collage!
Once again, great catch.

Mike


----------



## All Eyes

Wow! I've seen you get some real slabs over the years, but that's a beast! Nice job Chaunc!


----------



## BuckeyeTom

Great fish for a great guy! You probably don't remember, but I met you and two buddies while ice fishing Mosquito Lake. Probably 15 years ago. Lol We were targeting crappie near the causeway. Go get another giant brother!


----------



## RMK

when i saw "BIG CRAPPIE" posted by Chaunc i knew it was gonna be a real good one. awesome fish chaunc! congrats! Crappie magnet butla gold doing work


----------



## c. j. stone

Wow! You've fished many of the truly legendary“ crappie lakes in this entire country and you get your PB right in your back yard! Amazing!


----------



## Mooner

Sure is refreshing to see a real fisherman catch a monster fish done the right way. Good timing, Ken. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chippewa

Congratulations!! That is a toad for sure!!!!


----------



## fiveeyes

Woo Hoo..that is the stuff dreams are made of.


----------



## matticito

chaunc said:


> It was 18” long. Here’s a pic on my golden ruler. Measured it again when I got home.
> View attachment 496210


Dang. Now I kinda wish I took my pymatuning 18 inches home. I didn't get weight just measured on my net


----------



## chaunc

Found a pod of big crappies that moved shallow yesterday. Only a few under eleven inches. Sure was fun watching that tiny bobber disappear over and over. Used a Bobby garland itty bit. Got four bags of fillets for the freezer but I know my kids will stop by and fish my freezer.


----------



## Jim white

chaunc said:


> View attachment 496311
> Found a pod of big crappies that moved shallow yesterday. Only a few under eleven inches. Sure was fun watching that tiny bobber disappear over and over. Used a Bobby garland itty bit. Got four bags of fillets for the freezer but I know my kids will stop by and fish my freezer.


They know where the fish are lol. Nice bunch of crappie ya got there 👍


----------



## RogerKN

chaunc said:


> Fishing Shenango lake last Friday and caught a fish of a lifetime. A 3.28 lb black crappie. Got it while hang gliding a crappie magnet jig in eleven foot water near brush.
> View attachment 496186
> View attachment 496186
> 
> View attachment 496188
> 
> View attachment 496187


WOW nice fish! Congrats!


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

You deserve it, you put in allot of time going after those rascals. 3.28 is amazing


----------



## chaunc

Thinking about getting a reproduction made of it. But I know I’m getting a fathead picture for my wall. A lot cheaper too.


----------



## chaunc

Didn’t get a three pounder but I’ll settle for a two and a limit of 12” crappies. I had a good day on the lake Friday.


----------



## Jim white

chaunc said:


> Didn’t get a three pounder but I’ll settle for a two and a limit of 12” crappies. I had a good day on the lake Friday.
> 
> View attachment 496760
> 
> View attachment 496761


Nice bunch of crappie 👍


----------



## kleared42

well done sir!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

Crappie king! You definitely deserve a fish like that. I’ve seen your posts for years few here seem to have them dialed year round as you do!! Congrats


----------



## chaunc

WISH IT WAS YOU said:


> Crappie king! You definitely deserve a fish like that. I’ve seen your posts for years few here seem to have them dialed year round as you do!! Congrats


When you spend as much time on the water over the years as I have, you’ll accumulate lots of knowledge of where the fish are at any given time of year. I’ve got lots of spots saved that produce at certain times of the year so I make it look easy at times but it was all work finding them. I kept a logbook for years. Now it’s memory. Time spent on the water is knowledge.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

chaunc said:


> When you spend as much time on the water over the years as I have, you’ll accumulate lots of knowledge of where the fish are at any given time of year. I’ve got lots of spots saved that produce at certain times of the year so I make it look easy at times but it was all work finding them. I kept a logbook for years. Now it’s memory. Time spent on the water is knowledge.


Wow that’s some deep stuff chaunc! 🎣💪


----------



## meats52

That's a beautiful crappie and a true hog. It looks like you've been doing great on Shenango. I'm still working on my brother to buy his Pa. license next year so we can make a few trips over there. We've been catching a lot of crappie at Mosquito but keeping size has been a real problem there this year.


----------



## Fishcreamer

I got a few big ones this year


----------



## kycreek

chaunc said:


> When you spend as much time on the water over the years as I have, you’ll accumulate lots of knowledge of where the fish are at any given time of year. I’ve got lots of spots saved that produce at certain times of the year so I make it look easy at times but it was all work finding them. I kept a logbook for years. Now it’s memory. Time spent on the water is knowledge.


Wise words my friend. Time on the water is time well spent.


----------



## Ruminator

Mercy Kenny! Congratulations!
I'm truly happy for you. It couldn't happen to a nicer guy.


----------

